

CareCloud Raises $2.3M - mikecuesta
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/19/carecloud-funding/

======
mikecuesta
Starting CareCloud has been the ride of a lifetime. If anyone has further
interest I'm open for any conversations.

